# Inverter brand



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

I,m looking to upgrade an inverter and change my system to 24 volts from 12. I,ve been looking at an Aims,what kind of inverters do you use and how reliable have they been?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I went out and looked at mine. Its Vector Brand Maxx something or other. 700 watt DC to AC with 1400 watt peak. It came from Wally World and was pretty cheap..seems like 70 bucks or so. Its been good. Have had it for years and used it not much. The guy claimed it could make coffee. Stumbled over this link on google not that you prob aint already found it. 
Power Inverters and Solar Inverters for Home and Businesses - The Inverter Store


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on power needed & is it part time or full time use? Trip Lite is the standard for permanent & heavy duty.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The ones at that online store are a bit on the expensive side, hmm?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I went out and looked at mine. Its Vector Brand Maxx something or other. 700 watt DC to AC with 1400 watt peak. It came from Wally World and was pretty cheap..seems like 70 bucks or so. Its been good. Have had it for years and used it not much. The guy claimed it could make coffee. Stumbled over this link on google not that you prob aint already found it.
> Power Inverters and Solar Inverters for Home and Businesses - The Inverter Store


Not to highjack the thread but can someone PM me and kindly explain the kind of savings you see from Solar (other) energy use? I would like to go that route but nor if it's just a feel good thing for being able to run a few lights without being connected to the grid. At about 10K to 20K investment and about a 10 year life on the batteries...does it in fact save you anything..or is it simply just the ability to out last the grid that brought you to solar?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure on that. I bought mine to run a Rotess on my chicken blaster at bbq cookoffs when there wasnt any electric available and did not want to listen to the generator making noise. It has come in handy a few times when the power went out. Run an extension cord out to the Toyoter and can run a lamp or two in the house for light. Havent messed with solar much but I do have a solar security light but it aint working right. Think the sun is wrong or something.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm starting to cool off towards solar. Yes, the batteries have a limited lifespan. We all know that. Sometimes it's a lot less than 10 years. But now I'm aware that solar panels, too, have a limited life. It appears to be around 10 years. That's not good. Now we're looking at most of the components need replacing instead of just one. That's a heck of a lot of bucks over not that long a period. Even worse, if we've had a shtf event, we may not be able to replace them at all! So one day POOF! no power. It's starting to look a lot less appealing even if we don't have the shtf.


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

Where we live we lose power several times a year for 12hrs to14 days at a time.I have both gas and a propane generator and set up a power grid with a 12 volt modified sine inverter with 2 wind chargers. The system while reliable is not efficient nor works well with some electronics.I,m looking to change to a 24 volt pure sine inverter and add solar panels to the system. I,m hoping to get an inverter that will work on a permanent basis if needed.


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Depends on power needed & is it part time or full time use? Trip Lite is the standard for permanent & heavy duty.


Checked out trip lite and found one that looks good in pure sine rated at 3k and it's priced about the same as an aims and the reviews I found look good, I think I,ll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I run Tundra in the work trucks, they come in pure or modified sine. We actually sell this brand and they are a very heavy duty invertor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought i would float this tidbit which came from the guy at the battery store. Noticed the deep cycle 12 V. battery on my RV was going defunct on an annual basis. Always zonked about the time the warranty ran out..hmmm. Supposedly from the repeated discharging and recharging. The tip was go to Sam's and buy two 6 volt golf cart batteries..then hook them together. The guy claimed they would last a longer than a single 12 V. Never have tested the theory but it sounded plausible. Do any know for sure.?


----------



## glocker21 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have had good luck with Donrowe.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Thought i would float this tidbit which came from the guy at the battery store. Noticed the deep cycle 12 V. battery on my RV was going defunct on an annual basis. Always zonked about the time the warranty ran out..hmmm. Supposedly from the repeated discharging and recharging. The tip was go to Sam's and buy two 6 volt golf cart batteries..then hook them together. The guy claimed they would last a longer than a single 12 V. Never have tested the theory but it sounded plausible. Do any know for sure.?


I had a motorhome with 2 6 volt golf cart batteries in series for 12 volt for the house lights, appliances and the inverter. I put them in in 2000 the replace the 15 month old 12 volt battery from the factory. What was funny was the battery compartment was set up for 2 - 6's. I only used distilled water in them and added a smart charger circuit to the onboard 120VAC to 12 volt DC converter. It automatically sent a "pulsing charge current" thru the batteries every 30 days to prevent sulfation. When I sold my RV in 2014, the batteries were still giving me all the power I needed on a dry camp outing, including running the TV/satellite system for 3-4 hours a day. The solar panel was 240 watts and kept the batteries topped off 99% of the time. I whole heartedly recommend the golf cart batteries. It sounds like you already have a 24 VDC system, why are changing to 24 VDC? All your feed wire from the battery can be sized way down.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Thought i would float this tidbit which came from the guy at the battery store. Noticed the deep cycle 12 V. battery on my RV was going defunct on an annual basis. ... Do any know for sure.?


The data I've got says the number of cycles the battery is capable of depends on how deep (voltage) the discharge. The golf cart batteries have a relatively large CCA (capacity rating) so wiring them in series yields a larger than many 12V car battery equivalent.


----------

